# Weekly competition 2008-48



## AvGalen (Nov 25, 2008)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F R' B2 D' L' B L' D2 R D' B' U2 R' U' B' R' B' D' B2 R2 D' L' F' U2 R'
*2. *B' U2 F2 L B U2 L2 B2 R U' B D' B2 U B R U2 L' D' F2 L F R F2 U2
*3. *U' F2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' D L U' F U' F D2 R B2 R' D' F R' U L' B' L' U'
*4. *F' D' F' L2 F R2 B2 R2 B L2 D' B' D2 F U' R' D' L2 B' D F R B D B'
*5. *D2 B R D' L U' B2 L D' L' F' D2 F2 L' D2 F R' D2 L2 F' R' D L B' D

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 U' R' B F2 L' B' L2 U2 B U2 L D (21f)
*2. *R U2 F2 R B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 L' B F' R D R2 B' D' L B' U' R' (21f)
*3. *B2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' L' D2 R' B F R F' D2 F U2 R' (21f)
*4. *D2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 U L2 U' L2 U R2 B2 R F R B' F L' B R (21f)
*5. *B2 D2 L U2 L' R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L B L' D2 U B' L F2 D F' R' (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *D' L2 Rw2 R2 B' F2 Uw2 Fw D' U' L2 Rw' R D Fw' F Uw' U Rw Fw F D Uw2 Rw' B R' B' L B' Rw R' B Fw Uw' Rw' Fw2 Rw B D2 U2
*2. *Uw2 U' L' Fw2 F' Uw L2 Rw' F L2 U2 F R D2 U' Fw L' R' D2 B' F U2 L R2 D' F' U F' Uw2 L' Fw Uw' F D' Uw2 L' B Fw F Rw'
*3. *Fw F2 D R Fw' D2 B Rw Uw' B2 F2 Rw R B Fw2 F' Rw' F2 Uw' Rw' D' B2 U2 F' R' D Uw2 U' B' Fw' F' L' Uw B Fw2 F2 Rw2 D2 Uw U'
*4. *Fw' U R2 Fw' Rw Fw' U' L' Fw F Uw' Fw' D F Uw Rw2 R2 F2 L F L F2 Rw R Uw' Rw2 U B Fw F' D' F2 Rw Uw2 U Fw L2 Fw' Rw2 R'
*5. *B F L B2 Rw R2 F U L' U Rw Uw Fw F D' B2 Fw2 D Uw' U2 L' B2 Rw D2 B2 Rw Fw' F2 D' Uw' Rw D L Rw Uw' B2 Fw Rw2 F2 Rw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw L2 Lw' Rw2 R Dw' Lw2 Dw2 U' Rw2 U L' Lw Rw' Uw2 B' D2 Uw2 L2 Lw Bw' D Dw Uw' Fw2 D2 B' Fw D' L' Dw2 L2 Lw' Rw' R D' F Rw R B Bw Lw2 U F2 Uw2 Rw' B2 Fw D2 L' Rw' Dw' L' D2 B Fw R' Uw' Lw2 Uw
*2. *B F' Uw Fw2 D2 Uw Lw R' D' Rw R' Dw' Fw' U' B2 D' Dw2 L' Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 Lw Rw R Bw' Fw' D2 Rw F' Dw2 U2 Lw' B2 F2 L2 B Bw2 L Fw2 D Dw U' Lw Uw2 U2 L' Lw2 Rw Bw D2 U2 F Lw' U B Bw' F2 Dw2 Uw U'
*3. *Dw' U Lw2 R2 D2 U' Fw D B Bw Fw2 F L' B2 Fw F2 Rw' U' B' Bw' Fw R2 U2 Bw' Fw2 Uw U Rw2 Dw2 U Fw2 Rw' B2 L Rw' D' Dw' Uw R2 B Lw Bw2 Fw L' Rw2 Dw Bw2 F2 U2 Rw D Bw' Rw Uw2 U2 Rw R' Fw' Dw' U
*4. *Lw' B2 Fw' Lw' R B2 L' Rw2 D2 U2 Lw' D Dw2 Uw Lw B' Dw Uw2 B Bw2 Fw D Bw2 D2 U' Rw2 D Dw' Uw U' Bw' Rw2 Dw2 Lw Rw' R2 D U' Lw' Rw2 B Uw' Lw2 R2 D' Uw F Lw' D2 Bw L B2 Bw Fw' F2 L' D Lw' Fw2 F'
*5. *Dw2 Rw' Bw D' U' Bw2 Fw2 D' Rw Fw' R Fw2 F2 D2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 Rw R Dw2 R B Rw' Bw' U2 Lw2 B R2 D Dw R Dw' Bw Dw2 U Rw' Dw F' U' Bw Lw' Rw' R Dw2 U' Rw R2 Bw' L Lw Fw L' Rw' R2 F' R2 Dw' Bw Uw2 Fw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R2 3U2 3R 2R2 B 2B' 2F' F2 2R' D2 2U' 2B2 2L2 B 2U2 2B' U 2R 3F' 2D' 3U' 2B' F' D U2 B2 R 2U2 2L' R' 3F2 3U2 2L2 F' U' 2F' 2D' U' 2L D U2 3F 2R2 2F2 2L 3R' D' L 2D' 2L B 2F F' D' 2L2 F' 3R 2F' F2 U' B2 2R 2B' 2D' 2B 2F' L2 2R2 R' 2D' 2L' 3F' D2 2D' 3U2 U' L' 3R2 U 2R2
*2. *L2 R 2F' F D2 2U' 2F2 3R' R2 F' 2U U' B2 L2 R D 2L2 B' 2U' 3R' 3F2 D' 2U U L' D 3F' 3U2 2B2 L B 3F 2F2 F' 2D' 2F2 3R 2F' F' L' 2D' 3R2 3U' 3R U B2 2L2 2R' U2 3R2 2R' D' 2R2 B' 2D2 R' D' 2D' 2L2 2U' 2F' 2L' 3F2 U' 3R' 2R 2F2 F2 L' 2B D2 3R 2R' F' 2R' 2B2 2D' B U' 3R'
*3. *2U 3F R' U' 2B F' D' 2D 3U' 2U' U B2 2L' F 2L 3R 2D' 2U' 2L' B2 3R 2R B 2L 3R' 2U R D2 2B 3U 2U B 3U' F' 2D' B' 2F 2U U 2B2 3F 2F D 3U2 B2 2B' 3F 2F2 F' 3U' F' 2R2 B 2B 3F2 F 2L2 F2 D' 3U 2L2 3R2 2B' R2 3U' B L' 2U' 2R2 R' D2 B 2U U' 2L2 U' 2B2 3F' 2F2 U
*4. *U' B' 2F' 2R 3F2 2R2 D 2D 3U' 2U' U' B' 2B' D 2U' F 3R' 2B 3U2 2B2 3R D' U B2 2L2 R' 3F2 2F2 3R D R' 3F' 3R' R' 3F2 F2 D R D' U2 2L' 2D2 2L2 B2 2F D L 2R2 F R 2U R' 2U2 2R2 2B 2R2 D' 2B' R B2 R 3F' 2F F' 3U2 2L 3F' 2R2 3F 2D' U2 2L 3R' 2R' R2 2B U 2L2 D' 3U2
*5. *2D B2 2L' 3R2 R' 2F F' D2 2U' L' 3U' 3F 2U U2 R2 B 2B' 3F' 2F F 3R2 3F' F 2L' 3R U' 2R2 U2 2F D' 2D 3U' 2U U 2B' D 2U' 3R 3U 2L 2U F' L' 3R' U2 R' 2D' U2 B' 2F' 2R2 2B' U2 3R' F' 2L2 2U2 R B' F2 2U2 3R2 3F L2 3U2 3F' 2F2 R D' R2 3F2 2D2 2U F' 3U2 2F D2 2L2 D' 2L

*7x7x7*
*1. *L' 3L 3R2 2B' 2L' F' 3R 2R' R' 2D 3L2 3U' 3B F' D' 2D 3D 3U2 2U B' 2F' 3R2 2D R' B 3B 2F U' 2L2 3R 2D U' 2L' D 2D 2L' B2 2D' 2U 3R' 2R2 3B2 D2 3B' 3F 2L 3F' D' 3D 2U F2 D2 U2 2B 3B 2D2 3D' 2U' U2 2B' 3F L U' 2L 2R2 3D' 3U' 2R' 3F 2U2 3F2 2D 2U' B 3L 2D2 3D2 U' 2B2 3R' 2B 3B L' R2 2U2 3L 3R2 3D' 3B' F 2D' R2 3B D2 3F' 3L2 3R2 3D 2U2 L2
*2. *3L 2R R' 2F2 3D' 2B' 2L' 3R' U' 3L2 2D2 3L R2 3B D 2U F U 2B' 3F' 2F R 2D2 3U2 2F' 2R2 B2 3B' 2F' 3R D2 2U2 U2 B' 3F 2F2 2L 3R' D2 2U' L B' 2D U' 2R' B2 2B2 3B 2U' 2R' B 3B2 3F F2 3D' 2U' 3L' 2R' 2B2 3L 3D' 2B2 L 2U' 2B' 3B2 3F L2 2B 3B' 2F2 R' 2U R' 3B 2F2 3U2 3R2 B2 L' 3L R 2F L2 3R' 2R' U' B2 3L D U' 3B 2U 3B2 3F' L2 U2 R 2U2 3L
*3. *R2 3F' 2D' L' 3R' 3U2 3L 2B 3F2 L D2 2D2 3D' 2U U 2F' L 2L' 3D 2L2 3L F' 2U2 L2 3L 3R 2D' U2 L 2R2 R2 2B 3U B' U R2 2U 3L2 D2 3B' 2R2 D 3B R 2D 2U 3F 2L2 2R D2 3F2 R B2 3F2 2U2 2R2 2B2 D' 2D' 2U2 U2 2F 2L' 3D' 2U' 2L' R' 3F' D 3U 2U' 3R' 2U2 R' D' 3U' B' 3B 3U' 2L2 2R2 R 2B' 3D' 3U' U2 2B 3R' 2D2 2F' 3R2 D' 3L2 2B2 3L' 2D' 3L' U2 3L U2
*4. *3L2 F 2U 2F2 D 3U' B 3U' U2 3F F' 3L2 D' 3D' 2U 2B2 2F2 F' L 2R R2 U 2L2 3F2 3R' 3U2 2R2 B' 3D2 L' 3D2 2U' L2 2R' 3B 3F2 2F2 3L2 B 2L2 2B' 3U' 2L2 U2 2B' 2L' 3U2 L' B 2D' 3L' B' 3F' D2 2L2 U' 3B2 F 3D 2U2 U2 3F D' 2D' 3D 3U 2U2 2F F' 3L2 R2 2D L2 3L 2R D' 3U 3R' B' 2D2 3R2 B2 2B 2R' 2D 3U' 2U 2L2 3F 2F D' 3D 3U2 2U F' U2 2B2 F 3L 2R2
*5. *2B' 2U 3L' D' 2B2 3F 2L 3R2 2R B' 3L 2R2 2F 3D' 3L R' D2 B2 2B 2F' F2 L' 2L 2R 2F2 D R2 2D L' 2L' 3R' 2R R 2B' 3F' 2F' F' U' L' 2L2 R2 3B 3F R' D2 3L2 2R R F 2R2 2B 2L' B 3B 2D 3D' 3U2 2U R2 2B 2F 2D 2L2 3D' 3U R' F2 2L2 R' B D2 2D' B2 2D 3F' D2 2F2 L2 3L 3F2 2F2 3U R' 3U' 3B' 2F2 D 3F2 R' 3B2 L' 2L2 2U B2 2B' 3U2 3L 3B 2U2 2B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U' B' L' F' D2 F2 U2 R U2 B U B' R2 F' U2 L2 U2 B' D R B2 U' L2 B2
*2. *D R' B R' B' L' B2 D' F D' F' R2 B R' D L B' L2 B L U' F' D2 F' L'
*3. *D L' B L D F L' D R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 R' U2 L2 F L F' L'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R' F2 D2 R' D2 L U2 B2 L2 D B' R2 F D2 U L B2 L2 F2 R (21f)
*2. *R2 B' U2 F U2 F D2 B' F2 U L' B2 D F' D' F R U B R F2 (21f)
*3. *D2 B2 U2 L' B2 L' R2 U2 F2 R' B2 F' U B D F U' R F' U F2 (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 Fw Uw L' Rw' R F D2 Uw U2 Fw F D2 Uw2 U' Fw2 F2 L' D' L2 R B' Fw' F2 R Uw' Rw D2 Fw' U2 F' L Rw B' F' L' Rw2 R2 Uw U'
*2. *F2 Rw2 Fw' R2 U2 B' Rw2 U' Rw' Uw2 B' L Rw R' F' D2 L' R Fw' D2 Uw U2 Rw' Uw B Fw' F' L' B' L2 R2 B' Fw2 F D2 Rw2 B2 U' Fw D2
*3. *B' Uw' L2 Fw' F2 U Rw U R B L2 D L2 Rw F2 Uw U L B2 Fw L' Uw2 U2 B' R D Uw R' Uw2 B2 F D Uw2 R' D2 Uw U B2 D Uw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R Uw' Bw2 Lw' U2 R' U' Lw2 Rw' B2 F' L Uw' Lw2 Fw2 D' Bw' D' U F2 Uw' Lw2 R2 Uw2 Bw' U' Bw2 Rw R2 B' Dw' Bw2 Lw Rw Dw' Bw Lw F2 D2 Dw Lw B2 Fw2 Lw' Rw2 D L2 Lw2 B2 Bw2 F' L2 U R' Uw2 Lw' Fw2 Rw2 R2 Bw2
*2. *Bw2 F D2 L Dw L2 Lw2 Dw2 Rw R' Uw' Lw' Dw' U' B Uw2 U R B' F' L2 Lw R D' Uw B' Dw2 L2 Lw' R' D' Dw' Bw2 Dw' U2 L D' Dw' Uw U2 F2 D' Lw Uw2 Bw F U' L2 Lw2 Rw R2 Dw' L' Rw2 F Rw' R Fw' Lw' U'
*3. *Dw2 Lw' Rw2 Uw L' F Rw D2 Dw2 Uw' L2 Bw' Rw Fw F2 R2 Bw2 F2 Lw2 F D' U2 L2 Rw' R' D' Dw2 Uw' U Bw' R Uw Fw2 L Fw2 R D2 Dw2 Bw2 D' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 U2 Lw D2 Dw' U' Rw B2 F' L' Bw2 F' U' L Lw D2 U'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *U F 2R' B' D2 3F2 2F' 2D' 3F F2 2U2 2B' L2 3R 2R2 R' 2F2 F2 2R U 3F 2F' F' 3U' L' 2L' 2R2 R' D2 2D' 3U' 2U' U' 2L' R2 2D2 3U 2L F L' 3R' D 3U B 3F 2F' 2D L 2F2 R2 D2 2U2 3F' 2F 2L' 3R2 R' 2B' 2F' L' 2F F2 D 2D' 2L' 3R 3U' B' F2 3U 2U' B L' 2R' D' 3R 2B2 3R2 R' 2D'
*2. *L' 3F2 2D' B2 2B' 3F2 F' U2 F L' 2B 3F' U2 3R 3F' 2U 3R 2B2 2D' U' L D2 2D' U2 2L2 3R' 2R 2U B2 2B 3F 2F F' 3R B2 3R2 B 3F 2U2 3R 2R' 2B R' 2D 2U 3R 2U' 2B 2D' 3U U B' F2 3U 3R' 3U' 2U 2B' 3R2 2D2 B' 2B' 2F2 2U 2L2 3R2 2R2 R2 2F R' 2B' 2F F R2 2U2 3R 2R' 2F 2U B2
*3. *2F2 L' R 2F U2 F2 2L 2B' 3R B 2L2 3U 3R' B 2F2 3R2 R' D 2U2 B2 3F D2 U2 2B R' U2 2R2 D' 2F2 3U 3R2 2U' B L' 3R 2R R' 2D B' 2B2 3U2 B U2 2L' 2R2 R' B' 3F' L 2D' B 3F' F 2L2 2R' F 3R2 U2 2B 2D' 2L 3R2 R2 U' L2 2L2 2R2 R2 B' R' U2 3R' 2R2 2B' R' D 3U' B F' R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *2F F2 L 2R' 2B' 3L F R 2F 2D' 2R2 3F 2D2 3D' U2 F' 2R 2D2 3R' 3F 3U' 2R 2U2 B' 3F' L' 2D 3R' 3B' 3F D U 3F' 2F2 U' 2R' 2F2 2U 3R2 2F' 3U' 3F 3D 3B 3U' 3B' D' 3U' 2U' 2F' F 2L' 2D L2 3L 3R2 2R R' 2D 2U' 2R 3B' 3U L 3L' 2D U2 2B' 3L2 D' 3R2 B L' 3L' D 3F 3U2 3L' 3B' 3L2 F' 3U L 2L 2R2 2B2 2F F' R 3D2 3B L B 3L D2 3D 2F2 3D R2 D'
*2. *F' 2U 2R' 2D2 3U' 3L' 3R2 2R' R2 3F2 3L' F' 3L R' 3U 2L 3L2 3R2 2R2 3B' D' L 3L2 3R2 2D2 3B 3R2 3U2 B 3R' 3B D 2D 3D' 3U' U L' 2L2 3L' 3R2 2R2 R2 F' 2D2 3D' F' L 3U2 R B 2D 3U 3B' 2F2 U2 3R D2 2D 2L B U' R' 2F2 2L2 2U2 2B' 3B2 D 3U 2L' 3R2 2R R D' 2L 2R' 2F' 2R 3D2 2U' 3B 2D' 3R 3F' D' 2D' 3D' U 2R' B' 3F2 3L2 R2 2U' L2 2R2 B' L 3L 3U2
*3. *3D' U L' 3L B' R' 2U2 2R' R2 F2 D 3L F2 2L2 2F2 2R2 3D B 2F F' 3D 2U U' 2L D2 3D' U' 2F2 L2 3R2 2F' L' 3L' B2 2B 3B' 2F2 F D' 3U 3F' L D B' 2B' 3F2 2F' 3D2 2B' 3F2 2F F2 3U2 2B2 3B 3F F 2D2 2L2 3R' 3D' U' 3R' U 2R2 2D L2 3L' 2R2 D2 2D L' 2L 3L' 3R2 2R2 R D' B2 2D2 R 3U 2L' 3B2 3F 3D' 2R' 3D' U2 2L' 3L2 R' 2B2 3F' 3L U B2 D 2F2 2R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 R F' R2 F2 U2 F D' L2 U' (21f)
*2. *B2 D2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 B R2 D' B' L' U F U' R' U2 B2 (21f)
*3. *B2 D2 U' L2 D F2 L2 U' B2 U2 F' L' B2 D' B' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 R' (21f)
*4. *R' B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' B2 L' B2 F2 L2 D' B' R' U B2 R F L R2 (21f)
*5. *B2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 R' D F2 U B' R D2 R F' (20f)
*6. *U B2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U2 B L B2 L R2 D2 L' U L' R' D' (21f)
*7. *F L2 F' R2 F R2 F' R2 F' D2 F2 L F L D' L R' U' L2 D2 F' (21f)
*8. *D' B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' L B L F' R D2 F' R2 (21f)
*9. *R2 F' L2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 F' D' B L' D2 U2 F' D' U2 R U R (21f)
*10. *B2 L' F2 R D2 U2 B2 L B2 F2 D2 F' D2 R D B' F L D L' (20f)
*11. *D2 B2 L' B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 D F' L R' F2 U' F L' B' L (21f)
*12. *R F2 R' D2 R' B2 F2 L B2 D2 R' F' L R2 B D F L' D2 R (20f)
*13. *D2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 D2 F L2 F' U B' R B F D' L U2 R2 U R' (21f)
*14. *L U2 B2 R' B2 R' F2 R B2 D2 R' U2 F' D' U2 L U F2 L B F (21f)
*15. *L2 B2 R' U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R' U R' D' B2 U' L B R' U' F' U2 R2 (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 L' B2 L R B2 D2 B2 R2 B' L2 B U B2 D B' U L' B2 R' (20f)
*2. *R2 B2 U B2 D F2 U2 L2 U F2 L' R B L' U' F' R' D2 R2 F' D (21f)
*3. *B2 L2 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 R' D2 F2 L F D' U2 R B U' L F L U' (21f)
*4. *F2 U2 L B2 D2 R D2 L' R' B2 U' F L2 D' F' R2 B' U' B' L2 F (21f)
*5. *L' B2 R2 B2 D2 R' U2 B2 R' U' L' B R' B2 U' F' R2 U2 L' D (20f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 D2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 F L2 F D' B L2 D U L D R2 D2 U R' (21f)
*2. *F2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 B' R2 U B D2 U' R D2 L D' F (21f)
*3. *L2 U' B2 R2 U L2 F2 U L2 D U B D R' D' F2 L' F D' U' (20f)
*4. *L U2 F2 U2 R' F2 R B2 L F2 U2 B' R2 F' R F2 U' L2 D2 F2 R (21f)
*5. *F2 D2 R' B2 L F2 R D2 L' U2 R2 B R D B R' F' D' R' B2 U' (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 D2 U2 F R2 D2 F' R2 F U2 L' D F2 D F R2 D R' B2 D' F (21f)
*2. *R' B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R F2 R' D2 F U' R2 U2 L' B2 R B F' L2 (21f)
*3. *U2 L2 B2 D L2 R2 F2 D U' F2 L2 B' D2 L B2 R F L2 B' R2 D (21f)
*4. *U' R2 D2 U' R2 D F2 D L2 U' L' B' D' F2 L B L2 F R' B R (21f)
*5. *L2 D U F2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 L B D' F2 D R2 D2 B' U R U2 (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U F2 U F2 R U B2 D L' D2 F' R' U2 F' (20f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *B L R2 B F' U' Fw2 F' Rw2 D2 Rw B2 Fw' Rw2 B2 Rw' Fw F' Uw L2 U' B L Uw' Fw L' D' B' Fw2 D' Uw U B2 D' Uw' Rw Uw2 U' L2 R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 F2 L' F' L' B2 U2 F2 L B D' F' R2 F U R' D L D B' D2 R D' F'
*3. *U2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 D B2 U R2 F' R2 B D L' D' R' D2 U2 B2 F' (21f)
*4. *D2 U Fw' Uw' U F L' Rw D' Fw F2 U' L' Fw R' D' Uw U2 Fw' D2 B Fw' Rw Uw' F' R F' Rw R2 D B2 Rw2 F2 U R' B2 Fw2 R2 B' D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 F' U' B2 R' F' R F' D' L' U F D2 L B' D2 B' D F2 D2 L' F' R' F2 R
*3. *R B2 L B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R U' F2 U2 B L' F R F R2 U B2 (21f)
*4. *L B' F Uw U' B U R F2 Uw R2 B2 Fw2 F Uw' Rw2 B F2 L R' B2 R2 Fw' R2 U' Fw2 D2 B2 Fw' F' Uw' B F2 R' D Uw2 L U B' D'
*5. *Fw2 D2 Dw' U B2 Bw2 L' Lw' R' B2 D2 Dw U2 F2 U Lw' U' L' Lw' Rw R Bw U' F2 Lw' B Lw2 R' D Fw2 Dw Uw' Bw F' Lw2 R2 D' L' Fw D2 Bw L2 Lw' Dw2 Uw2 L' Lw R Uw' U2 Lw' Rw Bw' Fw' Uw' L' Rw' R' Dw' R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *F2 L B' R' D B U F2 L F D2 L' U2 B D R2 U R' U2 B L' F L2 B2 L
*3. *L D2 U2 L F2 L D2 B2 U2 R' D L R2 U' B' R F U B R2 F (21f)
*4. *R Fw Rw' U2 B Rw D' Rw B2 D2 Rw Uw B L U2 L Rw R Uw' L2 Rw R' D Uw2 U Fw Rw U2 Fw2 U' Rw2 B2 U' F Rw' R2 U F2 Uw B2
*5. *Lw' B2 F2 L Dw' Bw Uw' B L2 Lw Rw' R2 Fw2 Dw U L' R' B2 Fw F U2 Bw L' Dw F2 D' B2 Fw2 L' Rw' R Bw2 Dw' Uw2 U Lw2 Dw2 Fw2 U' Rw2 F' Lw' Rw2 Dw2 Rw B2 Lw2 B Bw L2 Lw' F' L' Lw' Dw Uw' U2 B R2 Fw2
*6. *3U F2 U 3F' 2F' F2 D' U2 2L 3R' 2B2 L' 2L2 3R 3F' 2R2 2D' 3F2 2L R F2 3U2 2L B 2B R' B' R' 2B2 L B R 2F2 L' 2U2 L' 2L' B' 2L2 2R' 2D 3U L' 2B' F 3R2 D 2D' 3U 2U U' 2F 2R' D2 2D2 3R' 3F 2F F' 2L' 3R' D2 R 2D' 2U2 3F2 2U R' 2U' F2 3U2 2L' U 2L2 2R2 B' 2F2 3R R2 2D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *R' F2 R' F L B2 D2 F2 D2 L' U' L2 D2 F D R2 F R2 B D' F' L2 B D' R
*3. *B D2 B2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 F2 R B' D L F' L' B' F' U' F' U F2 (21f)
*4. *L2 D B' U2 Rw' R B' L2 R2 B2 Fw2 F' L B' F' R B' Rw2 Uw' L2 Rw U Fw2 U Fw' F' R' D Uw2 R F Rw2 R Uw Fw D Uw U L' Rw'
*5. *D' Fw L Fw2 L' Rw' Dw2 F' Rw' Uw' U2 B Bw R B' Bw Fw2 F D2 R2 B2 Bw' D' U2 Fw Dw2 Uw U R Dw' U' Bw' F' Rw' Bw F R Fw2 Dw Fw Lw' Bw' Lw2 R2 Fw Rw2 Uw' U L2 D2 Dw' Lw' R2 Fw' R D Uw2 Bw Dw' L'
*6. *B' 2F' F D2 2D' 3U 2U' L R2 2F 2D 3U U 2R B2 3F' F 2L 3R2 B 2B2 3F2 2F' F 2R2 R2 2D' 2U2 3R2 2B2 3F' 2F' 3U2 B2 2B U2 2F U 2R 2B 3R2 B' 3U L' 3R' 2R2 3F2 U R' B2 L2 2D' 2U' 3R' 2B' F2 2D R B' 2B2 F2 D2 3U U2 2B2 3F' 2L 2D U2 B D' 2L' 2R2 2B' 2F' F2 D 3U' 3R' D'
*7. *2R' R2 3F 3U 3B2 2R2 3F R' 3B' 3R2 2R' 2D 2B' 3F F' L 2L 3L' 2R 2B' 3B' 2F2 F 3L' 2B2 L' D2 3B2 F' 2U' 2R2 2D2 3L2 3R2 2D2 2U2 B 3B 3F 2F' F 3D2 3L' 3D2 3R' 2B2 D 3F 2F 2D 3R2 2F' 2D' 3F' L' D 3F L' 2L2 3L' 3R 2R' R' D L B' L' 2R' R' 2F' D2 B 2B 2F' F' U' 2R' D2 2D 3D 2R' 3F2 2U 3R' 3U 2U' L' 2U2 2R2 2F' L' 3U 2R2 D' L2 2F L' 2B D' 3D

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=6 / dUdU u=1,d=-3 / ddUU u=-3,d=3 / UdUd u=-5,d=5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-3 / ddUU
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=5 / dUdU u=2,d=-5 / ddUU u=3,d=-4 / UdUd u=5,d=6 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=4 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=-2 / dUdU u=-3,d=-2 / ddUU u=-3,d=-4 / UdUd u=4,d=0 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=3 / UUUd
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=-4 / dUdU u=-1,d=4 / ddUU u=2,d=4 / UdUd u=2,d=5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=5 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=5 / dUdU u=-5,d=-1 / ddUU u=1,d=-1 / UdUd u=-2,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-1 / UdUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *r' R U L R' U' B R U' B L' R B U' R' L R' U' B' R L R B L' B 
*2. *r b R' B' U R L' B' U' L' U' L' U L' U L U' L R' B' R L' B' R B 
*3. *l r' b u U L R L' B' L' B' U' B R B R L U' L U' R B L U B' 
*4. *l r' b u' R B' U' R' U R' B' U B' R' U' L' R U R' U' B U' R' B' R' 
*5. *l r b' u B R B' U' R' U B L R' B' U' L R' B R' U' R' B' U L U 

*Square-1*
*1. * (4,-3) (-3,5) (6,0) (6,3) (0,3) (6,2) (4,0) (-4,0) (3,1) (-3,3) (-2,3) (0,2) (6,0) (6,0) (0,3) (0,4) (5,0)
*2. * (1,-3) (3,5) (6,3) (0,3) (6,2) (4,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,4) (3,4) (6,3) (0,5) (4,3) (2,0) (0,2) (-2,4)
*3. * (3,5) (0,6) (3,4) (6,3) (6,3) (0,3) (6,0) (0,5) (2,0) (-1,2) (5,4) (0,4) (0,2) (0,2) (3,2) (0,2) (0,5)
*4. * (4,-4) (0,6) (-3,3) (3,2) (4,0) (-2,0) (4,2) (0,4) (0,2) (-5,2) (2,0) (-5,4) (-4,5) (0,4) (0,5) (6,0) (1,0)
*5. * (3,-3) (3,3) (0,2) (0,1) (0,1) (5,4) (4,2) (2,0) (4,0) (0,4) (-4,0) (-2,2) (-2,0) (4,2) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,2)


----------



## Jude (Nov 25, 2008)

AvGalen: To make up for last week I thought I'd get in there with an early post  Just over a minute after you started the thread, hehe.. ANYWAY!

*2x2x2:* 6.77, 8.22, 6.06, 1.91, 8.44 = *7.02* --> _Wow, incredibly bad average, but incredibly good single solve  My 2nd best solve ever, 2nd only to a 4 move solution I got on cubemania _

*2x2x2 BLD:* 1:06.70, 42.27, 39.47 = *39.47* --> _Good  All 3 using Old Pochmann, the first was a safe solve and the other 2 I went fast on, although I probably co uld've gone faster on the 2nd one as it was so lucky.._

*3x3x3:* 25.91, 22.41, 24.25, 19.70, 18.98 = *22.12* --> _Bad  Especially the last which should have been really fast. It was X-cross (quite hard to see but I got it  ) ok pairs and awesome LL (wide anti sune and J perm) but still only just sub 19 :S_

*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, 5:21.39, DNF (3:54.28) = *5:21.39* --> _Dropped the cube halfway through execution in the first one, so it doesn't even have a time. 2nd was first sup 5 in ages, terrible memo and exec but at least it was success. Last was OK speedwise but was 2 corners and 2 edges off._

*3x3x3 OH:* 32.70, 29.75, 36.12, 33.34, 30.97 = *32.34* --> _Bad, but in my defence I was very *very* unlucky with my last layers, would've been sub 30 if I'd got any U perms or A perms and cross OLLs etc.. Even the sub 30 solve had an OLL with lots of wide turns and an N perm.._

*3x3x3 Multi BLD: * *0/3* (22:54.xx (Memo 15:32.xx)) = *0 Points* --> _Darn!! After last weeks very close 2/3 I thought I'd have it this week. I can't explain what went wrong on any of the 3 cubes. 1st had 6 edges 5 corners permuted wrong, 2nd had 3 edges and 3 corners wrong, 3rd had 4 corners wrong. Well, at least I cut my time on last week's by like 5 minutes... Hmph, *sigh*  (P.S. Used visual memo and Old Pochmann for everything)_

*4x4x4: * 1:45.72 (O), 1:47.56 (OP), 1:36.99 (P), 1:40.51 (O), 1:30.41  = *1:41.07* --> _OK, considering my horrible cube and luck with parites. The 2nd one had double parity and the LL alone took me 27 seconds :\_

4x4x4 BLD:

*2x2x2-4x4x4 Relay:** 2:36.52 (O)* --> _Terrible  It was alll good except for the very first dedge on 4x4x4, which took me like 30 seconds to find.. have no idea why :S 3x3x3 sub 20, 2x2x2 sub 8 which means 4x4x4 was sup 2 _

*Square One:* 1:02.58, 1:38.00, 2:14.42, 1:56.17, 1:38.56 = *1:44.24* --> _Hehe, good I suppose but I don't really know what my average is yet. I've done about 25 solves ever on the Sq 1 now. Sup 2 had parity._

*FMC: L' D B' D' U2 R' F' R' B' R B F' U2 R2 U R' U' F B' R2 F' B U' R2 F' U2 F U2 F' U (30)* --> _Bad  Explanation on a post further down this page_

EDIT: In a crazy twist of events I decided to do 3x3x3 with feet! Did the first solve and it took me 6:34.73 so I gave up  I was getting good by the end though, the Y perm took me less than a minute!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 25, 2008)

*3x3x3BLD:*
*4x4x4BLD:* 4:51.83(2:09), DNF, 5:26.99 = *4:51.83*
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF(7:53, 3:29, 3 wings), 9:48.78(4:12)
I'll probably do more too.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 25, 2008)

2:12.59, (7.28), 8.56, 8.84, (13.28)=10.00 average
CRAP
3: 17.55, 21.19, (25.86), (16.55), 19.31=19.35 average
alright, i guess. JSK FTW!
4: 1:39.55, (1:32.68), 1.39.31, (1:57.02), 1:42.06=1:40.31 av
3BLD:2:45.50, DNF (2:49.60), DNF (2:43.28)=2:45.50
first BLD solves of the day.
3OH: 31.91, 34,08, (38.66), (31.50), 36.50=34.16 av
nice average for me.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 25, 2008)

*FMC:*(not done yet) 33 moves linear, 4 minutes:

2x2: F2 L' D B' D' (5)

3xcross: F2 R' U2 F U2 F2 U2 F' U2 F' (15)

F2L: U2 R' U R U' R' U' R (23)

LL: B ' R' U' R U R' U' R U B (33)

LOL! this is gonna be a good week... Also, I just checked for fun, and the ZBF2L+ZBLL solution for this was 10+14 making 39 lol

another, but different, linear solve, this time at about 20 min. it yielded a 31 move solution and a 24 move skeleton that leaves 3 edge(I hate edge insertions). I ran through it really fast and didnt see any edge insertions that would cancel enough moves to be better than 31. I initially found the 24 mover by inserting the last f2l pair as R' U' R U, but I ended up doing R2 U' R2 U. here it is:

2x2x3: F2 L' U2 D B' D' R F' R' U2 (10)

F2L: R' F' R' F2 R' F R2 F' R F R2 U' R2 U(24)

Finish: F R F' R F R2 F' (31)

I'll probably work from this, I really really want sub-30 this week.


----------



## Jude (Nov 25, 2008)

Hmph, I'm annoyed with my FMC solve this week. I'll go through my solution now.

Scramble: D R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U F2 U F2 R U B2 D L' D2 F' R' U2 F'

Found the 2x2x2 block L' D B' D' within about a minute of looking at it, and originally added U2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 U B' R' B U F' to make a triple x cross in 16 moves. I spent wayyy too long and wasted lots of time trying to find a nice ending to this, but couldn't get anything under 35 moves. With about 15 minutes to go I found the different finish to my cross in the form of 
2x2x2 Block (4): L' D B' D'
Triple X-Cross (17): U2 R' F' R' B' R B F' U2 R2 U R * F'
And although this triple x cross is 1 move longer than my previous, it gives the awesome Last Pair/OLL of U2 F U2 F' U and leaves a U perm. I started to look for a good insertion but ran out of time and was forced to use R2 U' F B' R2 F' B U' R2 (which only cancels 1 move) at the *, 1 move before the end of the triple x-cross, giving a final solution of:
*L' D B' D' U2 R' F' R' B' R B F' U2 R2 U R' U' F B' R2 F' B U' R2 F' U2 F U2 F' U (30)* Could've been alot better, so close to sub 30!  (unless you count slice turns as 1 move in which case it's 27, but you don't, so it's 30 )


----------



## PeterV (Nov 26, 2008)

PeterV:

3x3x3: 32.90, 36.10, 35.34, (32.34), (38.20) = *34.78 avg.*
Comment: Second solve was a +2, but overall a decent average for me.

magic: (1.58), 1.76, (3.69), 2.22, 1.65 = *1.88 avg.*
Comment: I broke a string on my good magic the first solve after my PB magic average for last weeks contest. Had to use my other magic which is stiff. The third solve was a +2.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 26, 2008)

R'DB2LUBLBRDR'L'U2F'DR'D'R2FR2F2R2F'R2F'R'FRF2U'BUFU'B'UR'
linear solution in 2 minutes. I'm too lazy to go further. 37 moves.

Chukk, 
Your solution is amazing! Since when do people call 30 move solutions bad? I don't think even Guus, Per, or Mirek would call it bad.

Ok, now a 29 move skeleton that leaves 3 corners.
LF'L'FD2F2BLU'L'U')L'B'LB'LBUB2U'BLB'LBL2B'LB)


----------



## Fobo911 (Nov 26, 2008)

Warming up and adjusting cube after each solve.

*3x3x3:*
(22.08), 21.77, 19.34, (18.50), 21.62 = 20.91
_Not bad._

*3x3x3 One-Handed:*
66.94, 59.95, (89.56), 55.80, (50.83) = 60.90
_New single solve record and average record. _


----------



## tsaoenator (Nov 26, 2008)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: 12.03, (12.43), (11.45), 12.29, 11.50 = 11.94 good
4x4x4: (1:08.20), 59.98, 1:02.83, 58.66, (48.72) = 1:00.50 I need Lucas' cube
5x5x5: 2:03.18, 2:01.54, 1:58.21, (2:30.16), 2:02.86 = 2:02.53 ok
3x3x3OH: (29.49), (22.26), 29.46, 26.10, 25.26 = 26.94 I need to get back into shape


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 26, 2008)

*4x4:* 1:06.55, 1:06.84 O, 1:15.50 OP, 1:13.70 P, 1:08.80
*avg:* 1:09.78
*comment:* finally! the 1:06s were done at the airport, and the rest when I got to my aunt's house in NC. good to finally have a sub-70 avg, even if its only of 5. Now in comp...

*3x3OH:* (37.75), 47.50, (51.05), 44.99, 48.80
*avg:* 47.10
*comment:* this is actually quite good for me...


----------



## Jgig1991 (Nov 26, 2008)

Jgig1991

3x3
Times: 39.07, 45.00, 39.78, (48.96), (35.87) = 41.28


----------



## Escher (Nov 26, 2008)

Rowan Kinneavy
2x2 - 6.43, 6.14, 8.64, 1.84 (owned, chukk ), 13.63 (doing 2 OLLs _and_ 2 PBLs doesnt make good times) = 7.07
reasonably pleased with that, the first two solves were seamless for me 

3x3 - 16.64, (16.45), 17.88, 16.82, (17.98) = 17.11
an absolute beast, considering im on my ridiculously loose OH cube... last solve was good but got an N perm, second solve was a PLL skip.
this was so tasty... 

3x3 OH - (40.61), (32.84), 39.12, 37.04, 38.58 = 38.25
sub 40 yay!!! i knew that turning my OH cube into a pure A II would make it better  i just went really smooth for the f2l and hoped for the best for LL. on the 40 i had like a 16s f2l (due to the multislotting), just spent ages engineering an OLL skip, and got a LH R-perm.

3x3 FMC
12 minutes solution - R2 F B' R B' D2 B2 F2 U F' L' U F RFR'F' R'U'R U' RB'R'B U' (f' LUL'U' f) R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F
44 moves, rubbish.
tried some more starts, all of which were awful. im really rubbish at this, and not patient enough, so this is probably my last entry for FMC for a while.


4x4 - 1:52.68, 1:44.98 (O), (1:33.86 (OP)), (2:12.03(OP)), 1:56.37 (O) - 1:51.34
very good, PB avg i think. the third solve was absolutely ridiculous - centres sub 15, dedges - 4, 3, 2, 3, x-cross + easy f2l, but LL let me down with parities. 4th solve was dire - just couldn't find any dedges  last solve was average, unlike the rest of the sub 2s.

Megaminx - will do soon.


----------



## Jude (Nov 26, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Chukk,
> Your solution is amazing! Since when do people call 30 move solutions bad? I don't think even Guus, Per, or Mirek would call it bad.



Heh, yes but it seems like it could be alot better if I just had a bit more time. I had so many different starts and if I could've just found an insertion for the edge cycle it would've been not just a good solve, but an amazing solve! That's why it seems bad


----------



## Escher (Nov 26, 2008)

jude/chukk, why dont you just keep at it until you get an awesome solve? i know that the 30 move will still be submitted, but if you can find a sub 27 or something, you will get a heap of respect from me and everyone else


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 27, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> R'DB2LUBLBRDR'L'U2F'DR'D'R2FR2F2R2F'R2F'R'FRF2U'BUFU'B'UR'
> linear solution in 2 minutes. I'm too lazy to go further. 37 moves.
> 
> Chukk,
> ...



R'UR2U2FR2FUL'FUDBD'UB'R'BR2UR'U'R2U)F'RB'R2FR'BUDR2U'D'
36 moves with just OLL PLL. 
I suck at FMC.

L'DB'D')U2R'F2U2RFR2F2)UR'U2RBU'B'U'BUB'UR'U'R
Yes! 27 moves! There were so many nice blocks for the beginning. I knew if I just try a lot of them, I'll eventually stumble upon a lucky solution. 

There are just so many ways to take this scramble. I tried yesterday, found this beginning and many other nice sub-10 2x2x3 blocks that leaves some pairs, but had no luck with them. Today, I went back again through many of the possibilities and finally got to this. (Insertion skip FTW!)

Edit2: I've had many solutions where I end up with around 27 moves all that's left are either 4 corners 2 misoriented corners. I think I've seen Guus do some sort of insertion of 1 move while building the blocks. Is there someway to see this?


----------



## mazei (Nov 27, 2008)

Well I thought maybe I'll join in this competition as well.

Mohamad Azraei
2x2x2
10.38, 8.22, 7.58, 2.11(found a 5 move solution), 8.71 = 8.17
Should be faster.

3x3x3
16.61(palindrome!),16.13,15.61,12.88,15.31 = 15.68

3x3x3 OH
34.09, 30.55, 28.86, 38.22, 34.58 = 33.07

3x3x3 BLD
3:03.55, 3:45.52, 3:18.40 = 3:05.55
I need to start improving.

4x4x4
1:27.56(Should have slowed down), 1:22.65, 1:17.06, 1:11.75(At this point I really relaxed my pace), 
1:07.44
I know I can reach sub-1 min. Just unsure why I can't.

2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay
1:46.69
First time doing this relay since my 5x5 is in bad condition.

3x3x3 FMC
I SUCK A LOT AT THIS BUT NEW RECORD FOR ME, 32 MOVES!!! PLL skip though. I usually get around 40+ moves.
x2 L' U F' U' x2 R' U2 F2 L R' F L' U2 R2 U' R' U R2 d' R U2 R' U' R U2 R' y' F R U R' U' F' U'
Please tell me if my notations are right(the x,y,z). I can't believe it. my other solutions were 48 and 49 moves.

Break down:
2x2x2 block:x2 L' U F' U' x2(very simple)(4)
2x2x3 block:R' U2 F2 L R' F L'(tried quite hard to find a way)(7)
Next block :U2 R2 U' R' U R2 (again, out of simple Petrus knowledge)(6)
Last block :d' R U2 R' U' R U2 R'(it was either this way or another way that created a longer OLL alg)(8)
OLL: y' F R U R' U' F' U'(7)
PLL skip
So yeah, very lucky me. I'm sure you guys can do this without doing a PLL skip.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 27, 2008)

*FMC:* DNF



fanwuq said:


> L'DB'D')U2R'F2U2RFR2F2)UR'U2RBU'B'U'BUB'UR'U'R
> Yes! 27 moves! There were so many nice blocks for the beginning. I knew if I just try a lot of them, I'll eventually stumble upon a lucky solution.



I found like one 12 move Triple-X cross (L' D B' D' U2 R' F2 U2 R F R2 F2), 2 13-moves, and ~10 14-movers, but couldn't finish any good. I was trying for sub-30 so maybe that's why I DNFed.

Hopefully, I won't try this hard at Virginia Open since I only have to sub-37 and sub-Wuq.

EDIT: R' F' U F R' F R F' U' R B U' B' U' following the 12-mover would leave 2 edges unoriented.
EDIT2: R' F' U F R' F R F' R U' R' U2 L U' R U L' following it would leave 3 corners unpermuted.
EDIT3: R' F' U' L' U' L U' F U' R B U' B' U' following it would leave 3 corners unoriented.
EDIT4:


fanwuq said:


> I've had many solutions where I end up with around 27 moves all that's left are either 4 corners 2 misoriented corners. I think I've seen Guus do some sort of insertion of 1 move while building the blocks. Is there someway to see this?



Do a move in the middle of block-building that doesn't disturb the pieces of the block to make it a better position after the block (or worse). I think I did this a few weeks back.


----------



## guusrs (Nov 27, 2008)

FMC: U2 R D R' U2 R D' L F' L' U2 F B2 D' R' D2 B2 D R' D' R' D2 F' B R2 B' F' (27)

explanation: 
pseudo 2x2x2 block: R L F' L' U2 F (6)
another 1x2x3 block: B2 D' R' D2 (10)
note: Is looks like sort of Roux method!
insert F2L pair: B2 D R' D' R' (15)
and fix remaining 3 edges: D2 F' B R2 B' F' (21)
To solve remaning corners insert U2 R D R' U2 R D' R' at the beginning, 2 moves cancel

Insertion done in 5 minutes, seems to be optimal.
Many good block starts possible. I was running out of time to see if first 10 moves (R L F' L' U2 F B2 D' R' D2) has more possibilities. Anyone can find something better?

Well done Fan, you're definitely ready for Virginia Open! Good luck (but not too much!

Gus


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 27, 2008)

Pyraminx
1.	9.50	
2.	12.61	
3.	16.94	
4.	10.67	
5.	8.77	

Average=10.93
Nice average, I think it's a PB. 2 good solves, 2 OK solves, and 1 bad solve. The first and last solves had easy FL and sune for LL. The 3rd one was tough because it was too many tips to correct and I corrected them before finishing FL, so it messed up my lookahead, so I corrected it at the end the next solve, which is a much better result.

Edit: 
Thanks Guus for your encouragement!
I still don't feel so ready yet. There were too many possibilities for this scramble. I started off with decent, nice solves, around 5 solves of 35-39 moves, but I can't find anything great. It was really only luck that I stumble upon my final solution, so I really do need luck to sub-30! I think my weakness is completing the skeleton. I can find decent 2x2x3 blocks (around 11 moves) usually pretty quickly. Then, I need up wasting a lot of time doing random stuff to finish the skeleton and sometimes I keep on going even when it pasts 40 moves! I really get carried away with it doing FMC on the computer. I fear that on the real cube at the competition, I would end up wasting even more time and waste lots of paper. I think I should try out less of the finishing options. Once I get a sub-30 skeleton that leaves only a 3 cycle, it's all easy.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 28, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Once I get a sub-30 skeleton that leaves only a 3 cycle, it's all easy.



It's all easy to sub-AsR, but not sub-Me. Just kidding. I might hit my head and don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## Crickets (Nov 28, 2008)

Magic-2.01

2.08,2.15,(2.05),(2.18),2.09


for fun I did one on my bed lolz

avg-1.91
(1.84),1.97,1.88,(2.02),1.88


Pretty good I think since i just learned how to solve the magic the yesterday. And only like 5 warm-up solves before these.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 28, 2008)

MistArts said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Once I get a sub-30 skeleton that leaves only a 3 cycle, it's all easy.
> ...



I mean it's easy not to DNF. Who will get the better solve? We will see tomorrow...


----------



## Mirek (Nov 28, 2008)

*FMC*

FMC:
R L F' L' R U F R2 F2 L2 F U' D R' U' R U D' R F' U' L (22)
An explanation follows.
pseudo 2x2x3 (pre-move L): R L F' L' (R) U F R2 F2 L2
corners first (this is the key!): U' F *R F' U' (L, to undo the pre-move)
insert at *: F' U F U' D R' U' R U D', 4 moves cancel out
The fifth move (R) was inserted to improve the start. 
51 minutes, not much time left and I had a not too good backup in a 19-move skeleton with 5-cycle of corners left.


----------



## guusrs (Nov 28, 2008)

Mirek said:


> FMC:
> R L F' L' R U F R2 F2 L2 F U' D R' U' R U D' R F' U' L (22)
> An explanation follows.
> pseudo 2x2x3 (pre-move L): R L F' L' (R) U F R2 F2 L2
> ...



Mirek,

Congrats, 22 moves is unbelievable. I just *knew* there was more in it than 28 moves but this 22-mover really rocks. I just missed that 5th move......
Didn't try that insertion yet.

Gus


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 29, 2008)

guusrs said:


> Mirek said:
> 
> 
> > FMC:
> ...



Wow! Amazing solution!
This is my question that asked a page ago. What is the secret of inserting 1 move in the 2x2x3 block to make the continuation easier? Sometimes I randomly try variations of my 2x2x3 blocks, but I waste a lot of time on it and could be never sure what to do with it to improve the continuation.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 29, 2008)

It's going to be tough to get to 6x6x6 BLD and 7x7x7 BLD this week, but I've managed to do everything else.

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 9.61, 10.71, 11.28, 5.61, 13.06 = *10.53*
*3x3x3:* 30.86, 26.65, 25.09, 27.27, 28.65 = *27.52*
*4x4x4:* 1:42.72, 1:48.55 (P), 2:02.34 (O), 2:00.31, 1:37.93 = *1:50.53*
*5x5x5:* 2:55.27, 2:53.18, 2:35.96, 2:37.08, 3:09.78 = *2:48.51*
*6x6x6:* 5:44.78 (O), 5:37.81, 6:36.13 (O), 5:55.43 (O), 5:16.09 = *5:46.01*
*7x7x7:* 8:09.74, 8:19.44, 7:56.65, 8:27.08, 7:53.71 = *8:08.61*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 59.38, 1:00.81, DNF (56.61) = *59.38*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF (2:10.97), 2:30.41, DNF (2:22.38) = *2:30.41*
Comment: That was bad.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF (10+, 4:30), DNF (10+, 5:28), 9:27.78 (4:45) = *9:27.78*
Comment: Wow, that third solve was a relief! The first was barely over 10 minutes and off by 2 corners misoriented; the second was way over 10 minutes (probably close to 15) because of bad memorization, and was off by 4 corners misoriented.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 19:02.64 (11:25), 17:57.40 (9:02), 21:22.03 (9:52) = *17:57.40*
Comment: All 3 correct! Not great times, but I’m happy about the accuracy.
*6x6x6 BLD:* DNS
*7x7x7 BLD:* DNS
Comment: I’ve been doing extra 5x5x5 BLDs instead of the big cubes this week, in preparation for the VA Open; I don’t know if I’ll get to 6x6x6 or 7x7x7 BLD this week or not.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/3 = 3 points, 14:28.54* (8:55)
*3x3x3 OH:* 49.88, 53.27, 42.30, 53.91, 55.22 = *52.35*
*3x3x3 WF:* DNF, 2:20.18, 2:09.86, 2:10.53, 2:45.38 = *2:25.36*
Comment: Stopped the timer by accident on the first one. It was frustrating - I was just finishing the F2L at 1:13 when it happened. It would probably have been my best solve.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 2:32.16, 1:42.96, 1:50.52, 1:47.94, 1:58.30 = *1:52.25*
*2-4 Relay:* *3:05.56* (OP)
*2-5 Relay:* *5:59.56* (P)
*2-6 Relay:* *12:31.62* (P, P)
*2-7 Relay:* *21:53.90* (none, none)
*Magic:* 2.46, 2.56, 2.84, 2.36, 3.59 = *2.62*
*Master Magic:* 5.03, 5.72, 4.34, 4.61, 4.11 = *4.66*
*Snake:* DNS yet
*Clock:* 55.55, 25.13, 22.06, 20.41, 25.05 = *24.08*
*MegaMinx:* 3:46.65, 3:14.33, 3:35.36, 3:16.55, 3:31.46 = *3:27.79*
*Pyraminx:* 25.22, 16.53, 27.40, 53.36, 17.00 = *23.21*
*Square-1:* 1:29.53, 1:12.56, 1:35.09 (P), 1:04.19 (P), 1:23.83 (P) = *1:21.97*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *38 moves*
L’ D B’ R’ D’ U2 F2 R’ L F L’ U R’ U2 B’ F R2 B F’ U’ R D’ R U2 R’ D R B U B’ U R’ U2 R’ F R F’ U2
2x2x2: L’ D B’ R’ D’
2x cross (+ corner): U2 F2 R’ L F L’
3rd edge: U R’ . U’ R
finish F2L: D’ R U2 R’ D
OLL: R B U B’ U R’ U2 R’ F R F’ U2
insert at .: U2 B’ F R2 B F’
No cancellations anywhere hurt, but let’s face facts, doing this poorly on a scramble that was apparently this easy proves I’m really bad at fewest moves. Oh well, it’s fun even if I’m terrible at it.  Anyway, great job everyone on the amazing solutions. Especially to Mirek - totally awesome!
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *99 moves*
U' F B' D2 Rw U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 Fw2 U Fw' L' Fw U2 Fw U Rw2 B Rw' U2 Rw' R' B L Uw2 F Uw2 F Uw F2 Uw F' Dw F2 Uw2 D F' D' F Uw R2 Uw B U2 B' Uw' B' Rw' F' L2 F Rw' B L B' Rw2 F Dw2 B' D' B Dw2 U' F2 L' B L2 U L2 R F' D' F2 D' R D2 R' D' R D2 R D R' B2 F U' L' U L B L' B F' D'
centers: U' F B' D2 Rw . L' Fw2 U Fw' L' Fw U2 Fw
U Rw2 B Rw' U2 Rw'
R' B L Uw2
F Uw2 F Uw F2 Uw
F' Dw F2 Uw'
edges: Uw' D F' D' F Uw
R2 Uw B U2 B' Uw'
B' Rw' F' L2 F Rw' B L B' Rw2
F Dw2 B' D' B Dw2
3x3x3: U' F2 L' B L2 U L2
3x3x4: R F' D' F2
3x cross: D' R D2 R' D' R
4th pair: D2 R D R'
OLL: B2 F U' L' U L B L' B F' D'
insert at .: U' L D2 L' U L D2 L'
L' L' become L2 after .; Uw' Uw' become Uw2 after centers.
Comment: I decided to try a one-hour attempt. Got this in 58 minutes. Centers were horrible; the rest wasn't too bad, I guess.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 29, 2008)

*3x3x3 multiBLD:* 2/3 16:07.78 (9:00 memo)
My first serious attempt at multi. The first and second cubes were correct, I made an execution mistake on the third cube. No memo issues, but I think I'd like to make a better memo system for corners before I attempt more. I'm not great at visual and this was beginning to push what I think I'm capable of at this moment. 

I'll do some more later.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 29, 2008)

Simon Crawford

2x2: 05.99, 05.78, 06.28, 03.23, 05.91 = 5.89
Good 

3x3: 13.33, 15.81, 16.00, 12.64, 16.27 = 15.05
Good 

4x4: 1:23.77, 1:33.19, 1:32.20, 1:23.84, 1:29.78 = 1:28.61
Average  I'm still using my terrible cube though :/


----------



## Mirek (Nov 29, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > Mirek said:
> ...



I am not sure if you're still asking. My answer would be this: Inserting one move that appears to do nothing for you is always worth it to try. You can quickly try all three moves (like F, F2, F') and few more continuing moves and judge based on your experience whether it gives you any adantage. It is faster than trying a new completely different start. It is especially useful when you build a 2x2x2 block in a small number (say 5 or less) of moves or 2x2x3 block in less than 10 moves or when you have a short skeleton that you need to improve.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks. Is it just guess and check? Are there any situations where you can see that you need to insert a certain move in the block?
For the premove and cycle insertions, it's very easy to see when you need to do one.


----------



## Dene (Nov 30, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 14.83 11.27 11.75 11.22 11.43 => 11.48

*3x3x3:* 17.63 19.97 15.91 18.22 18.33 => 18.06

*3x3x3_OH:* 27.41 31.63 29.31 35.80 36.52 => 32.25

*3x3x3_feet:* 1:34.80 1:12.09 1:39.08 1:46.36 1:27.47 => 1:33.78

*5x5x5:* 2:05.84 2:00.58 2:03.02 1:58.55 1:51.86 => 2:00.72

*6x6x6:* 4:11.99 4:13.22 4:45.86 4:42.71 4:28.83 => 4:28.25
VPop-o-matic.

*7x7x7:* 6:29.38 6:12.14 6:14.66 5:44.31 6:01.11 => 6:09.30


----------



## Mirek (Nov 30, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Thanks. Is it just guess and check? Are there any situations where you can see that you need to insert a certain move in the block?
> For the premove and cycle insertions, it's very easy to see when you need to do one.



Yes. In some situations, I can see that one inserted move may prepare other cubies for easier corner-edge pairs. But mostly I just try because it's fast and I can see more.


----------



## Squeek (Nov 30, 2008)

3x3: 15.23 18.66 19.48 20.24 20.05 => 19.40
3x3 OH: 33.99 37.70 35.27 36.65  33.51 => 35.30 (horrible)
4x4: 2:03.21 1:57.59 2:03.58 2:14.01 1:34.58 => 2:01.46 (not bad)


----------



## Lid (Dec 1, 2008)

Clock: 10.93 (12.28) (8.63) 10.18 9.51 => 10.21
Magic: 1.01 (1.00) (DNF) 1.04 1.04 => 1.03
Master Magic: (2.63) 2.66 (DNF) 3.75 2.67 => 3.03

Done in practicing for the Swedish Cubeday


----------



## Erik (Dec 2, 2008)

2: 2.39, (4.70), 3.35, (1.19), 4.59 => 3.44, 1.19 was too easy
3OH: 22.41, (19.53), (27.38), 25.36, 22.30 => 23.36 typical average


----------



## TMOY (Dec 2, 2008)

This made me want to try the 2^3 scrambles:
7:56 9:02 (10:02) (2:28) 6:97 => 7:85
LOL... The 4th should definitely be posted in the easy/funny/whatever scrambles thread.


----------



## not_kevin (Dec 2, 2008)

Just because I saw those ridiculous times on 2x2x2 solve 4:

*2x2x2:* 5.71 6.97 (6.98) (2.65) 5.80 = 6.16
Yeah... just a little broken


----------



## cubedrummer67 (Dec 3, 2008)

2x2: 7.94, 8.09, 9.90, (4.56), (12.00) = 8.64. Wow. That totally sucks. 

3x3: (19.03), 21.80, (DNF), 20.72, 21.56 = 20.78. Suckage. I can't even believe it. 

4x4: 1:15.80, 1:22.44, 1:34.59, 1:26.33, 1:34.00 = 1:26.63. Oh well. That's what happens when I get OLL parity on EVERY FRICKING SOLVE. I hate that. 

2x2+3x3+4x4 Relay: 1:45.46. Very nice. 4x4 was 1:18, 2x2 was about 8, 3x3 was 19.


----------



## camcuber (Dec 3, 2008)

2x2 Speedsolve: 6.82 , 7.74 , 6.62 , 1.94 (1 move for first layer and pll skip), 5.35 
Average: 6.26
2x2 Blindfolded: DNF , 1:09.69 , 5.53 (just had to memorize the pll! SUPER LUCKY)
3x3 Speedsolve: 14.93 , 15.73 , 14.30 , 19.87 , 11.15 (PLL Skip)
Average: 14.49
4x4 Speedsolve: 1:55.00 , 1:29.58 , 1:43.36 , 1:26.35 , 1:34.46
Average: 1:35.80


----------



## camcuber (Dec 3, 2008)

*My Entry*

2x2 Speedsolve: 6.82 , 7.74 , 6.62 , 1.94 (1 move for first layer and pll skip), 5.35 
Average: 6.26
2x2 Blindfolded: DNF , 1:09.69 , 5.53 (just had to memorize the pll! SUPER LUCKY)
3x3 Speedsolve: 14.93 , 15.73 , 14.30 , 19.87 , 11.15 (PLL Skip)
Average: 14.49
4x4 Speedsolve: 1:55.00 , 1:29.58 , 1:43.36 , 1:26.35 , 1:34.46
Average: 1:35.80

This was fun and i set two PBs!


----------



## Crickets (Dec 3, 2008)

oops already posted in this.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 19, 2008)

Old results, couldn't find them in all my junk

2x2x2: 10.46 9.25 6.91 4.88 8.90 = 8.35
3x3x3: 25.21 22.52 22.61 21.02 21.40 = 22.18
4x4x4: 1:25.15 1:22.05 1:32.94 1:51.83 1:19.25 = 1:26.71
5x5x5: 2:21.38 2:04.81 2:27.91 2:17.90 2:11.44 = 2:16.91
6x6x6: 5:41.16 5:53.22 5:09.25 7:54.30 5:25.75 = 5:40.04
7x7x7: 7:20.56 6:47.72 6:46.58 7:26.47 7:00.52 = 7:02.93
2x2x2_bf: 1:33.78 1:20.81 1:43.52 = 1:20.81
3x3x3_bf: DNF 7:28.18 DNF = 7:28.18
3x3x3_oh: 42.05 39.25 37.41 35.09 41.13 = 39.26
3x3x3_match: 1:30.94 1:37.66 1:07.97 1:10.06 1:27.09 = 1:22.70
234-Relay: 2:00.78
2345-Relay: 4:17.41
23456-Relay: 9:44.02
234567-Relay: 16:59.71
Magic: 3.24 2.86 DNF 3.03 2.06 = 3.04
Master Magic: 5.40 4.13 4.11 5.19 5.47 = 4.91
Clock: 19.15 19.86 15.33 20.22 17.59 = 18.87
MegaMinx: 3:29.50 3:07.25 3:20.33 4:15.93 3:15.58 = 3:21.80
PyraMinx: 9.44 15.02 20.80 DNF 16.33 = 17.38
Square-1: 1:15.52 1:12.31 59.96 51.18 1:07.77 = 1:06.68


----------



## vloc15 (Dec 26, 2008)

3x3:

1:	00:22.75
2:	00:27.50
3:	00:30.00
4:	00:27.15
5:	00:30.21

ave:00:27.52 (bad)


----------

